

They want royalties even on 30 second samples - vijayr
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10355448-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
Avenger42
How come we haven't seen a backlash? Songwriters with websites that display
"Proudly _not_ a member of ASCAP!" After all the crap they've pulled recently
(royalties on 30-second snips? royalties on ringtones?) I'd certainly try
harder to support people in the business who realized that the landscape is
changing, and worked hard to find where the new sweet spots were.

